# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Музыкант на свадьбы и другие праздники

## Пою

Живое исполнение, дискотека, музыкальное сопровождение ведущего на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах.
Комплект аппаратуры 800 Вт,свет,дым,ноутбук.
Мои демо - http://narod.ru/disk/10648487000/Мои демо.rar.html 


АЛЕКСАНДР.
телефон  - 8-926-832-02-69 
эл.адрес - sanchilo@mail.ru

----------


## Пою

Ведущие, нужен музыкант?

В Москве.
Живое исполнение, дискотека, музыкальное сопровождение ведущего на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах.
Комплект аппаратуры 800 Вт,свет,дым,ноутбук.
Мои демо - http://narod.ru/disk/10648487000/Мои демо.rar.html 


АЛЕКСАНДР.
телефон - 8-926-832-02-69 
эл.адрес - sanchilo@mail.ru

----------


## tolyanich

Демо  не открывается. 
Несуществующая страница

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Демо  не открывается. 
> Несуществующая страница


А додуматься скопировать всю строчку слабо?:biggrin:

http://narod.ru/disk/10648487000/Мои демо.rar.html

----------


## tolyanich

> А додуматься скопировать всю строчку слабо?


Не  заметил:biggrin:

----------


## panikovsky

... зачем демо?..., и так, по нику понятно:  ПОЮ!!!...

----------


## tolyanich

> ... зачем демо?..., и так, по нику понятно:  ПОЮ!!!...


Ну  если  пОит,  тогда  можно  и  без демо :Aga: :biggrin:

----------

